# building the ultimate rideshare car. diesel?



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a 2011 prius, but have a 20o6 jetta tdi with leather interior on my radar. Automatic Jatco 5 speed. if these sons of *****es would ever pay me, I'll have one ready to roll in a few weeks. Who else here rolls in a pre-dieselgate tdi?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, not quite. I drive a 2015 RAM 1500 EcoDiesel. I've done a couple of things to it and am getting ~27 mpg while Ubering.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I like the Passat Diesel myself and you can tune those things to get over 50mpg on the HWY . Plus they have a 18.8 gallon fuel tank and massive rear seat . Some even qualify for select . But any diesel VW can be tuned cheaply to obtain better then Prius fuel economy

I drive a 2015 Passat on Select right now mines not diesel but I get over 40mpg on the hwy and 700 miles before I need to re fuel with the 4cyl turbo engine (runs on regular unleaded too)


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

The prius will probably get better mileage and do it without the higher cost of diesel fuel. Plus the higher cost of maintenance on a VW. A friend of mine had an old Jetta TDI. He always complained about poor reliability.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Linesider said:


> The prius will probably get better mileage and do it without the higher cost of diesel fuel. Plus the higher cost of maintenance on a VW. A friend of mine had an old Jetta TDI. He always complained about poor reliability.


Prius will do better in the city tdi will do better on the highway . Depending on your driving strategy and location on which one is better for you . Some areas diesel is about the same cost as regular other places it's significantly more costly . 
I'd do a diesel over a hybrid any day just for the fact the diesel is going to be more enjoyable


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Prius has the seat comfort level of a splintered park bench. Denver's tiered system needs to go nationwide. I'd get a 2016 Malibu LT or Fusion SEL and be golden.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I've always thought that the smaller FWD city vans (Ford Transit Connect, Nissan NV200, Dodge Ram ProMaster City) would make good platforms for X with some modifications. They're already 4cyl vehicles with decent fuel economy and lots of open interior space. Lay down some rubber flooring for easy cleaning, install some USB power outlets in the sides for passengers to charge their portable electronics, upgrade the AC to push air to the back seats, and maybe modify the powertrains for some light hybrid use (such as being able to run the A/C for an hour or two w/o idling). 
Actually, aren't modified NV200s used already by NYC for taxi service?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

occupant said:


> and be golden.


???


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I was looking at the Audi A3 diesel but it doesn't come in awd. 
If I'm lucky and get this job I applied for I will be Uber'ing around in an Alfa Romeo Guilia. mmm 500+ horsepower. 
Tis but a dream at the moment though


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I got a 335d that throws emmission faults and drips DEF wherever she goes, like an Uber-territorial kittie...

Still wearing all her federally mandated, ungutted ABC's though, since next CA smog isnt for another 18 months or so and I don't wanna operate until I have to....does that count?



thesatanicmechanic said:


> I have a 2011 prius, but have a 20o6 jetta tdi with leather interior on my radar. Automatic Jatco 5 speed. if these sons of *****es would ever pay me, I'll have one ready to roll in a few weeks. Who else here rolls in a pre-dieselgate tdi?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Diesel is cheaper than regular

CEL =/= reliability... if you can tape over it and keep driving, it hardly counts



Linesider said:


> The prius will probably get better mileage and do it without the higher cost of diesel fuel. Plus the higher cost of maintenance on a VW. A friend of mine had an old Jetta TDI. He always complained about poor reliability.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Well, not quite. I drive a 2015 RAM 1500 EcoDiesel. I've done a couple of things to it and am getting ~27 mpg while Ubering.


Wow, I thought I was the only one driving a pickup and here you are driving the exact same EcoDiesel! Nice!

I'm a big fan of diesel. I've owned several. However, I feel a hybrid, especially if you're in a city, is the way to go. Hybrids shine in the city with all of the stop and go. A diesel would do fine but most models have a higher up front cost, more expensive oil changes and more expensive repairs. The DEF fluid doesn't help the math either. BTW you can fill up with DEF at most truck stops now and it's WAY cheaper than the boxes from Autozone and Walmart. It's about $2.50 a gallon near me. There are sites (and probably apps) that help you find locations that sell it from a pump. That's the way to go. It's much fresher from the truck stops too since expiration is a concern with DEF.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Walmart is $7-8 / 2.5 gallons though.... same difference

Buy house brand "Supertech", not BlueDEF.... *every* single time I've topped off w/ BlueDEF, that stuff crystallized caused clogs wouldn't be recognised by computer etc etc....

NEVER an issue with Supertech



Disgruntled said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only one driving a pickup and here you are driving the exact same EcoDiesel! Nice!
> 
> I'm a big fan of diesel. I've owned several. However, I feel a hybrid, especially if you're in a city, is the way to go. Hybrids shine in the city with all of the stop and go. A diesel would do fine but most models have a higher up front cost, more expensive oil changes and more expensive repairs. The DEF fluid doesn't help the math either. BTW you can fill up with DEF at most truck stops now and it's WAY cheaper than the boxes from Autozone and Walmart. It's about $2.50 a gallon near me. There are sites (and probably apps) that help you find locations that sell it from a pump. That's the way to go. It's much fresher from the truck stops too since expiration is a concern with DEF.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> The DEF fluid doesn't help the math either. BTW you can fill up with DEF at most truck stops now and it's WAY cheaper than the boxes from Autozone and Walmart. It's about $2.50 a gallon near me. There are sites (and probably apps) that help you find locations that sell it from a pump.


What is this DEF stuff of which you speak??? Just kidding! I used to use it. But not any more. You might notice that I mentioned doing a couple of things to the truck, well... I don't want to say too much.

There's an app called TruckerPath that might show truck stops with DEF. I'm not sure what all it does. I use Gas Buddy to find the cheapest fuel (you can set it to find diesel) and also the Murphy USA app because a lot of times they don't show a price on the Gas Buddy app. I have also just used my Uber super discount gas card for the first time, I'll let you guys know how much of a discount it gave me after I find out.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How nefariously felonious of you 
Did it at least help MPG and power, or are you just saving that fraction of a cent per mile on DEF????

Btw... Diesel quality varies greatly, for lack of transparent grades at the pump

Cheapest and most cost-efficient are often 2 different things...

And that's even before we get into the additives game.........



DrivingZiggy said:


> What is this DEF stuff of which you speak??? Just kidding! I used to use it. But not any more. You might notice that I mentioned doing a couple of things to the truck, well... I don't want to say too much.
> 
> There's an app called TruckerPath that might show truck stops with DEF. I'm not sure what all it does. I use Gas Buddy to find the cheapest fuel (you can set it to find diesel) and also the Murphy USA app because a lot of times they don't show a price on the Gas Buddy app. I have also just used my Uber super discount gas card for the first time, I'll let you guys know how much of a discount it gave me after I find out.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Adieu said:


> How nefariously felonious of you
> Did it at least help MPG and power, or are you just saving that fraction of a cent per mile on DEF????


Highway mileage went from 28 to 31 at 70 mph. In town? Went from 23 to 27. So, yeah. Big improvement.

There is a modest increase in power as the turbo is the "weak" point on these particular engines. You can boost it more, but you're risking damage. However, the driveability has increased due to other subtle programming upgrades.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

27 city MPG --- in a TRUCK?????

Daaang, teach me sensei.... pretty please!!!

All ABC's out (EGR etc), or just DEF? Custom/flashed ECU or just ignoring Check Engine lights and a mile long list of failts?



DrivingZiggy said:


> Highway mileage went from 28 to 31 at 70 mph. In town? Went from 23 to 27. So, yeah. Big improvement.
> 
> There is a modest increase in power as the turbo is the "weak" point on these particular engines. You can boost it more, but you're risking damage. However, the driveability has increased due to other subtle programming upgrades.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't want to say so much on here that I'll get reported by somebody. But there are no faults or CELs. Mean time, you can check out Green Diesel Engineering for more information.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I don't want to say so much on here that I'll get reported by somebody. But there are no faults or CELs. Mean time, you can check out Green Diesel Engineering for more information.


EPA ain't gonna investigate you on anonymous Internet troll hearsay

Also, a manhunt for a "Ziggy" whose mug MAY look vaguely like a tractor-trailer --- not very threatening to your continued liberty "at large"....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

A couple of my buddies are huge Diesel guys mainly Dodge . They buy wrecked diesels and swap the engines into the smaller 1500 Rams that had blown engines and then sell them. The one that I've gotten to ride in is pretty damn fast for a truck and when he puts it in eco mode gets 25-30mpg on the highway that's being lifted with 35 inch AT tires


----------

